# Deciding On A New Ariens 10HP. Where to get best online deal?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

After owning only Honda's and posing this question on the general snowblower forum , I have decided to switch to Ariens for my small commercial operation.

I have a HS624 for my drive but wanted something bigger for the 3-4 drives and maybe more that I need for commercial use and big berms.

I heard somewhere that there is an online dealer that is currently offering 25% off list, free shipping , and no tax in Maryland. I could not find them.

Is there anyone here know of them? Or do you know of any good deals right now online? We are in California but it does not matter where we get it to save on taxes.

Reputation of dealer is very important.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Is it Jack's in Maryland and is $1200 a good price for a 28 Inch?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> ...Reputation of dealer is very important.


Just on the odd chance something would go wrong, I'd probably bite the bullet and buy my first Ariens from a local dealer, then you start a good relationship for any further trouble shooting, parts, service, advice, etc.

You can then go mail order for the other one(s) you'll probably end up getting.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

For business, I could see 2 identical Ariens 28" for less than one Honda HSS as mighty hard to pass up. Same backup machine, swappable parts if needed...hard to beat.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Couple of years ago I bought a TroyBilt Storm 2410 208 cc engine snowblower online and regretted it. Snowblower worked fine, sold it when I moved last year. Problem was the shipping. It was shipped from Illinois on two different LTL carriers and one of them damaged it. Stuck a fork truck thru the bucket. Was an easy fix, new bucket and augers. Was a pain to get one of them to pay for it. I knew all the scenarios and tricks of the trade since I worked 34 years as an OTR driver. Finally had to lawyer up to get anywhere.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd like to hit "Like this post" 524SWE, but ouch, too bad you had to go through that.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello All, im very old school and believe that a rebuilt older ariens is cost effective, more reliable than a newer ariens unit.

Im sure there are differing opinions, as people can be brand loyal or believe what salesmen tell them, or just believe what they want to and thats ok. Im not wanting to start a bashing discussion, just offer some advice from a user & mechanics point of view. 

My preferred machine of choice is a 1980 to 1988 32" machine like a 924044 or similar. Between buying a donor machine, new 13 HP b&s engine, all bearings / belts/ bushings and worn items, doing the work yourself you can have a rock solid - bulletproof- reliable machine for around a thousand bucks. In comparison to what a thousand bucks buys you today for a new machine, it is an easy decision to the informed person. 

You can choose other models to rebuild if wanting different bucket sizes, but the 32" will make quick work of your task in a short amount of time, which is your goal in business. I have several older ariens machines that I have re-powered and refurbished, they are awesome machines and perform well. I've modified them a little bit, but thats what motorheads do.

Orangputeh it's too bad your soo far away from me, I'd build you one **** of a machine that you would enjoy using. Im just finishing up a 32" machine i put a 12.5 LCT engine on, completely refurbished & painted that ill be selling for around $950. 
You might find a forum member near you that rebuilds snowblowers and see what he recommends for your needs. Just ask if you have any questions about older ariens, id be glad to help in any way i can.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> Just on the odd chance something would go wrong, I'd probably bite the bullet and buy my first Ariens from a local dealer, then you start a good relationship for any further trouble shooting, parts, service, advice, etc.
> 
> You can then go mail order for the other one(s) you'll probably end up getting.


Local dealer in Reno is $450 more with taxes included. They will honor the 3 year warranty, won't they if I buy elsewhere?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

they will....but you will normally go to the back of the line. not good if you have driveways to clear.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Local dealer in Reno is $450 more with taxes included.


Ouch.



> They will honor the 3 year warranty, won't they if I buy elsewhere?


Chances are high what nwcove says is true. 

I had it happen to me in the computer world. Spent really good money on a mail-order custom configured tower, had problems, manufacturer made me go to the local repair source/dealer and since I didn't buy from them, waited 6 weeks for a repair that didn't work. After 4 months of back and forth and three repair attempts, I got a new replacement machine because of the 3-strikes rule.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

But if you want after the sale service, buy local. Especially if your going to use the machines to make money.

I have worked retail (currently part time service tech, salesman) over the years and know first hand what it's like to be expected to honor a warranty when the product was purchased else where.
Believe me for the small business owner it's a burden and not a money maker.

So I agree with jrom.

I bought local, met the mechanics, the parts guy, everybody that worked there. They have been great with after sale support. I call and say let me talk to Mike, the lead mechanic (20+ years there). He knows who I am and answers my questions. Priceless IMO.

I could have bought online but if you buy from the dealer they assemble it and prep it. 

You have to decide how important support and parts supply are to you. Old fashioned face to face business is dying and I think it's sad. I can walk into my dealer and they know me, I like that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I have to pay an extra $450 to get some dealer loyalty after I buy all my parts there then the dealer is not worth dealing with.

That is why I buy factory manuals and do almost all the work myself. I don't waste my time with business people who don't know how to treat people. 

I have only bought Hondas from private parties and buy all my parts from the local Honda dealer and those people treat me GREAT.

They even let me in the back and let me talk to the mechanics when I have a question and they take the time to walk me thru the repair.

I just feel that a bigger Ariens with wheels instead of tracks will serve me better at a price I can live with.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Hello All, im very old school and believe that a rebuilt older ariens is cost effective, more reliable than a newer ariens unit.
> 
> Im sure there are differing opinions, as people can be brand loyal or believe what salesmen tell them, or just believe what they want to and thats ok. Im not wanting to start a bashing discussion, just offer some advice from a user & mechanics point of view.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. I'm ol school also and have never bought anything new be it cars, Harleys, snowblowers , etc. Maybe a lawnmower, ha.

I was thinking of waiting till summer to find a good used deal. Right now it is a sellers market in the snowblower business.

We have received over 190 inches of snow this month alone.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> If I have to pay an extra $450 to get some dealer loyalty after I buy all my parts there then the dealer is not worth dealing with.
> 
> That is why I buy factory manuals and do almost all the work myself. I don't waste my time with business people who don't know how to treat people.
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying. Heck, in the last 24 years, with my HS828, I must have spent 3 times at the dealer, first when I bought it, second to buy shear bolts and third asking about carb surging about 5 years ago. I've been able to keep it going by reading online like here and using the shop manual. I buy all of my parts from boats.net.

The used market around here is overall, _really_ used and over worked stuff and very few good deals. If you can wait for something good and a great price, by all means I would do that too.

I also think you're on the right track about a larger engine, wheeled 28 incher for your situation. I don't get the snowfall you get, but we do get a lot [a little over 110" so far, which is shy of normal]. I was pretty happy to get out of an 8hp rig as a main machine.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Heck, with the $450 savings you could even get a bigger blower than the 28 inch model and get your work done faster. I say order it. Even though I am a fan of the locals guys and tell people to buy local $ 450 is a big savings


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> I hear what you're saying. Heck, in the last 24 years, with my HS828, I must have spent 3 times at the dealer, first when I bought it, second to buy shear bolts and third asking about carb surging about 5 years ago. I've been able to keep it going by reading online like here and using the shop manual. I buy all of my parts from boats.net.
> 
> The used market around here is overall, _really_ used and over worked stuff and very few good deals. If you can wait for something good and a great price, by all means I would do that too.
> 
> I also think you're on the right track about a larger engine, wheeled 28 incher for your situation. I don't get the snowfall you get, but we do get a lot [a little over 110" so far, which is shy of normal]. I was pretty happy to get out of an 8hp rig as a main machine.



off topic but what did you do about the surging? was it a dirty idle jet? i have a neighbor with the same problem. he has to push in the choke a little to make it run smoother.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

On Second thought.
$450 saved can buy a lot of parts. 
Maybe wait till summer and price at the dealer?


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Is it Jack's in Maryland and is $1200 a good price for a 28 Inch?


Is this the 28" your looking at. Ariens 921048 Deluxe 28 SHO 28" 306cc Two-Stage Snow Blower


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> ...what did you do about the surging? was it a dirty idle jet? i have a neighbor with the same problem. he has to push in the choke a little to make it run smoother.


Cleaned out the pilot jet, pilot screw (at the end), cleared the pilot air path, cleaned the main jet, main nozzle and the nozzle air path, then made sure the float valve looked good, clean and seated properly. 

It took me two attempts. The first time I didn't clean out the main nozzle holes with a welding torch tip cleaner tool and I think I missed some junk in there, as it still surged, second time it worked. Been all good for 5 years.

The link below will take you to a Honda Carburetor check sheet download page. Pretty good info.

Carburettor check sheets - Honda Engines


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Another thing on the Honda carb. 

A guy that goes by 30yearTech on some other forums said that air leaks at the mounting gaskets can cause surging. A good spray of carb cleaner or brake parts cleaner around the area while the engine is running can reveal a leak. Any change in the running would point to an air leak.

Most likely suspect is as you say the idle jet...pretty sure Honda calls it the pilot jet.


----------

